# Housing Near Business Gate, Riyadh



## mc30b (Jun 9, 2013)

I currently living in Ranco compound, but as my work is moving to Business Gate I would like to move near there to avoid the terrible morning traffic. Does anybody have any recommendations for a 3+ bed villa on a budget of SR130,000? I would prefer some kind of compound but am not bothered about modern or extensive facilities. My budget rules out Al Hamra, Arizona, California and Al Nakhla and I visited Fal but was not impressed. Many thanks.


----------



## swksalife (Dec 28, 2020)

mc30b said:


> I currently living in Ranco compound, but as my work is moving to Business Gate I would like to move near there to avoid the terrible morning traffic. Does anybody have any recommendations for a 3+ bed villa on a budget of SR130,000? I would prefer some kind of compound but am not bothered about modern or extensive facilities. My budget rules out Al Hamra, Arizona, California and Al Nakhla and I visited Fal but was not impressed. Many thanks.


What did you settle on my friend? I am living in Al Yamama2 which is nice and chilled. That's around 107k SR a year for a 2 bed villa. It's nice and in the south, and on the outskirts of the centre. Good if your work is south (which mine is, in Al Kharj). Al Yamama 2 is nice and laid back but if you have a partner who is staying at home with kids then it is probably a little on the quiet side. There's not that much of a social side (although they try certainly!). The gym is great and no one really uses it (my mate and I are in everyday) but it's noit the kind of gym that has classes and is a central hub for social activities. Yepo Al Nahkla would be awesome but like you, I think it's a bit out of my budget as I still would like my own garden and not have an apartment. My wife is coming over in Feb so I am looking for alternative compounds.


----------

